# Website in Swing öffnen



## MaxG. (24. Apr 2017)

Hi,
ich habe gerade mit der Netzwerkprogrammierung angefangen und im Internet ein Beispiel gefunden wie man eine Website mit Swing öffnet: 


```
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.swing.JEditorPane;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;

public class Website1 {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        JEditorPane jep = new JEditorPane();
        jep.setEditable(false);

        try {
            jep.setPage("http://www.google.com");
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            jep.setContentType("text/html");
            jep.setText("<html>Could not load</html>");
        }

        JScrollPane scrollPane = new JScrollPane(jep);
        JFrame f = new JFrame("Test HTML");
        f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        f.getContentPane().add(scrollPane);
        f.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(800, 600));
        f.setVisible(true);
    }

}
```

allerdings bekomme ich immer Exeptions und er kann die Verbindung nicht aufbauen.

Exeptions: 

```
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
    at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)
    at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect0(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream0(Unknown Source)
    at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
    at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.JEditorPane.getStream(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.JEditorPane.setPage(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.JEditorPane.setPage(Unknown Source)
    at Sonstige.Website1.main(Website1.java:17)
```

Beim googlen hab ich wie immer einiges gefunden hab auch einiges probiert aber bisher hat nichts geholfen. 
Bin gerade Ratlos wo der Fehler hängt, weis jemand wie man den Fehler behebt? 
Danke Max.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (24. Apr 2017)

MaxG. hat gesagt.:


> allerdings bekomme ich immer Exeptions und er kann die Verbindung nicht aufbauen.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir funktioniert das Beispiel.


----------



## MaxG. (24. Apr 2017)

Kann das sein das die Firewall das blockiert?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (24. Apr 2017)

Ja, das kann sein.


----------



## MaxG. (26. Apr 2017)

habs ausprobiert es lag an der Firewall


----------

